# BIM 39 leather saddle



## WVBicycles (Oct 8, 2017)

I got an older style Motobecane Grand Record a few weeks back and it was a parts bike from the start. I've seen and owned a lot of leather saddles over the years but this is the first time I saw this Bim 39 French made leather seat. I did a bit for online searching but theres not much online about this brand I imagine it was to rival Brooks and Ideale. Anyone else ever see this brand before?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 8, 2017)

don't take this the wrong way, but it's a copy of Ideale's lowest-grade saddle, Ideale 39

There were apparently several French companies making their own version of the saddle, with brand names as obscure as _"Welcome" - also a Norex_

People searching for period saddles on CR like it enough to ask for "_either Brooks, Ideale, Wrights, or BIM"



 _


----------



## WVBicycles (Oct 8, 2017)

thanks for the info Bulldog I just wanted any info on it I may add it to my stash of leather saddles. thanks again


----------



## juvela (Oct 13, 2017)

The BIM and the NOREX badges belong to Tron et Berthet, makers of Ideale brand saddles.


----------

